# Spectraply Finish



## beck3906 (Nov 17, 2016)

I've tried a couple of finishes for Spectraply and not really happy with either.  What is your favorite finish?


----------



## lhowell (Nov 17, 2016)

I use thin CA (about 7-8 coats). I do take the grits up a bit higher than normal (maybe to the third or fourth micro mesh pad) before starting with CA as the plywood surface can stay a bit rough at 600 grit.


----------



## Rounder (Nov 17, 2016)

I have had good luck with CA.


----------



## D.Oliver (Nov 17, 2016)

I, too, go with CA.


----------



## Loucurr (Nov 17, 2016)

CA is the way to go.


----------



## jttheclockman (Nov 17, 2016)

What are you using the wood on???  I have used CA but also have used waterbased lacquers. always trying to keep the colors true.


----------



## KenV (Nov 17, 2016)

Krylon, deft lacquer, Enduro, CA


----------



## beck3906 (Nov 17, 2016)

I ordered some of the 2x2 specials and planned on making stoppers.  I want something easy to apply with a nice gloss.  CA gives that but takes a while to build up.


----------



## jttheclockman (Nov 17, 2016)

beck3906 said:


> I ordered some of the 2x2 specials and planned on making stoppers.  I want something easy to apply with a nice gloss.  CA gives that but takes a while to build up.




I am using Watco lacquers for some birdhouse ornaments. I just got mine yesterday.


----------



## TonyL (Nov 18, 2016)

I have used CA and now Solarez Thin Hard over engraving. 

Sent from my SM-G900T3 using Tapatalk


----------



## KenV (Nov 19, 2016)

For ornaments,  since they do not get handled much, hard to beat shellac friction polish after sanding to a fairly high grit number.  Wax buff finishs it off easily.  I tend to use Johnsons Floor Wax on ornaments as final pass.

Really sharp tool helps with spectraply.  Very little sanding dust.


----------



## walshjp17 (Nov 19, 2016)

For this small box, I used two coats of a version of shine juice (1/3 DNA, 1/3 BLO, 1/3 Shellac) a friend had and then finished it with two coats of Johnson's Paste Wax.

(Apologies for the sideways view )


----------



## jttheclockman (Nov 19, 2016)

Very nice John. It is amazing what that wood can do to a project. It gives it that special look that a straight grained piece of timber just does not. Thanks for showing.


----------



## walshjp17 (Nov 19, 2016)

jttheclockman said:


> Very nice John. It is amazing what that wood can do to a project. It gives it that special look that a straight grained piece of timber just does not. Thanks for showing.



Thanks for the kind words, John.


----------



## alankulwicki7 (Nov 19, 2016)

I've made a bunch of ornaments, stoppers and openers with the spectraply. I've had really good luck with sanding to 240, applying a coat or two of shellac and then a couple coats of Watco spray lacquer. Easy to apply and it dries fast...


----------



## TellicoTurning (Nov 21, 2016)

I use a lot of Spectraply in my pepper mills and bottle stoppers... I finish with 2 coats of Old Master's Sanding Sealer then 6 to 8 coats of Minwax wipe on poly...


----------



## efrulla (Nov 21, 2016)

I will use several coats of thin CA and then several more of medium.


----------

